# gravel or sand



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

hello!

i am looking to breed my reds, but i was just wondering if sand as a substrate will be o.k for nesting? the posts that i have looked at only seem to talk about/show gravel, so which is prefafred please?

thanks

Dan


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pea size gravel is preferred.

Reds have been breed in sand. Difficulty lies when syphoning substrate. With sand you cant help but syphon a mixture of sand and eggs. With gravel its eggs and whatever debrie hides inbetween the substrate.

In the rearing tank it is preferred to have just eggs only. Syphoning debrie or substrate increases your chances of fungused eggs or trapping frys inbetween the substrate. The cleaner the tank the better off you are.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

...o.k gravel it is!

is it o.k. to add gravel from one of my other tanks whilst my fish are in the tank or will i have to empty it??

dan


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

No need to transfer the fish when adding gravel.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Pea size gravel is preferred.
> 
> Reds have been breed in sand. Difficulty lies when syphoning substrate. With sand you cant help but syphon a mixture of sand and eggs. With gravel its eggs and whatever debrie hides inbetween the substrate.
> 
> In the rearing tank it is preferred to have just eggs only. Syphoning debrie or substrate increases your chances of fungused eggs or trapping frys inbetween the substrate. The cleaner the tank the better off you are.


 yup very true :nod:


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

true, your male fanning a nest of sand would be funny, if there big, you would have a mess, lol.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

great info hollywood.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Go with 1/4" Gravel. SAND =


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

thankd for all the help!

dan!


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

sand


----------

